# New to the forums



## mrbillk (Mar 28, 2006)

Hi all. I recently revived an old hobby that I had when I was a kid. I am avidly collecting and assembling WWII 1/48 scale aircraft. To date, I have completed a B-17F, A6M Zero and a Spitfire MkII. I am in the process of painting my Lancaster BI/BIII. I have 12 other models waiting in the wings (pun intended) ranging from German, British, Japanese and Russian aircraft.

My question is this, I believe this site used to have a great list of different aircraft used in WWII. I can't seem to find it and would like to know where I can go to get a comprehensive list.

Thanks for taking the time to view my post.


----------



## R988 (Mar 30, 2006)

I think you mean th aircraft database, doesn't seem to be up at the moment


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2006)

The site is still undergoing some renovation. It's being worked on.

Patience.


----------



## Twitch (Mar 30, 2006)

Mrbillk- have fun with the re-discovered hobby. I can't muster the close up vision anymore even with magnifying reading glasses to build them again myself. One thing for sure- there are zillions of kits these days so you won;t run out of planes to build.


----------



## loomaluftwaffe (Mar 31, 2006)

and zillions of paint schemes for zillions of planes lol...


----------

